
Can anyone build a site for sharing startup ideas? - mojuba

======
waleedka
How about submitting it to this site with the prefix [IDEA]? Mailing lists
commonly use [ANN] prefixes for new announcements. There is no reason we can't
use something similar. For example:

[IDEA] A web site for sharing startup ideas.

[STARTUP] www.shareyourstartupidea.com. Comments welcome.

~~~
mojuba
I think this is Ok, except some improvement is needed on news.yc. Comments
should somehow affect the rank of a post. And it's not the number of comments
that matters, but rather the number of people involved, possibly taking into
account their karmas.

And of course this should be recursive and should be applied to comments
themselves (subcomments affect the comment).

------
mojuba
(1) If I have an idea but don't have the time to implement it, let someone
pick it up through this site.

(2) If I have an idea but I'd like to "check the waters" before implementing
it.

(3) Any brainstorming.

Most of us shouldn't be afraid of sharing ideas openly, because the value of
what we do mostly is in _how_ we do it.

~~~
ido
That sounds like a neat idea - but why don't you just use a wiki?

~~~
Leonidas
You could just put up a simple forum and people can just enter their "Idea" as
a topic on the forum.

~~~
mojuba
In fact, YCnews is perfect, except it doesn't take into account voting that's
going on inside a post. That is, if there are good comments under a post from
many people (the more the better) that post should get a higher rank. Well,
hm, like this one :)

~~~
akkartik
news.yc doesn't allow searching ideas either.

Also, we need some way to search only 'idea' posts. Perhaps if news.yc had
tags that would suffice, but otherwise this may deserve a different namespace.
Not something one reads everyday but more of a tool to submit or search for
ideas.

------
jaggederest
Working on something like this right now, kind of a jobs/talent thing. Thought
it might be useful.

Will post when I've got something worth looking at (this week)

Planning on making it kind of an 'Ideas wanted' or 'People wanted' or 'Money
wanted' site, so people can interface. Putting my money where my mouth is with
some distributed karma systems as well.

~~~
jaggederest
it'll be at <http://jobs.jaggederest.com/>

~~~
jaggederest
SVN is up. <http://www.jaggederest.com/jobs/svn/>

~~~
Sam_Odio
Be careful about your database.yml file :)

~~~
jaggederest
No database there for that, and pg_hba.conf is set up to not allow outside
connections, but aside from that, my host uses mysql and I develop on
postgres.

Heh. I'm a bit amped.

------
wammin
Guys, I'm building a collaboration application called Wamily that would be
perfect for this. I just set up a group for this purpose. It has a wiki, and
threaded conversations, and eventually more tools.

Sign up at <http://wamily.com> with invite code ZMYWVX and you will
automatically be added to the group

------
jward
You might also want to look into Cambrian House.

<http://www.cambrianhouse.com/>

~~~
plusbryan
Saw this the other day. Pretty similar to an idea I presented to PG way back
when. I still have PG's whiteboard post: "but some startup ideas need be kept
secret"

~~~
andreyf
I still have PG's whiteboard post: "but some startup ideas need be kept
secret"

I have a problem with this - why? And is there a good litmus test?

------
Goladus
What about having the focus on identifying problems, rather than brainstorming
ideas?

~~~
akkartik
hear, hear

------
bootload
Matt Jaynes (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mattjaynes)> had a great
idea with YFratinator (<http://groups.google.com/group/yfratrinator)> but went
cold on the idea. Have a chat to matt and see if you can resurrect the idea.

------
omouse
Who wants to work on this idea?

I may have some free time in a few months if anyone wants to team up and build
it :P

~~~
Sam_Odio
It looks like there are several different users who want to build this (or
something similar).

I definitely think collaboration would work best - if the site is going to be
used by the community it needs all of our support. It can't be a one man show.

Personally, I envision a site with several different tools: idea feedback,
find cofounders, find shared office space, demo new apps, a how-to resource
archive, wiki, etc.

I think one News.YC reader has already built a site that can be used to find
cofounders. Jamie, Sumon and Timmmah built a site to demo apps
(demomyapp.com). Justin is building a basic idea feedback site. John Leung is
trying to organize a shared office/startup hub website. I'm building a
resource archive.

What if we all collaborated on one site that did it all?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Some of the features could have different URLs (for example, demomyapp.com
wouldn't have to move) - but it'd be cool to run we all off the same server w/
the same theme/layout and same user authentication process.

Kind of like google accounts w/ google/gmail/google analytics/etc.

~~~
jaggederest
if PG put up a facility for openID on here, we could hook it up that way.

------
maurycy
<http://startupideatr.com/>

With all problems mentioned here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=16270>

------
davidw
Are lots of meta sites about startups an indication of a bubble? When will we
see a site about creating sites about startups?

------
danielha
Paul Graham did. What was that site again...

------
Readmore
In the amount of time you spent talking about this you could have already
built the site.

